# Golden Cranberry



## blazeno.8 (Nov 29, 2007)

Deleted.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow!  Gorgeous look!  Great job!


----------



## mac~A~licious (Nov 29, 2007)

Wonderful job. I'm definitely loving those lips!!


----------



## meiming (Nov 29, 2007)

that looks great and i really appreciated the way you did your step-by-step


----------



## PMBG83 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yum! It looks like you drank some really good cranbery juice then actually put it on your eyes as well. Pretty and vivid.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 29, 2007)

This look is gorgeous!! I'm gonna try this ASAP!!


----------



## TakeNotice (Nov 29, 2007)

great tut! you look fab


----------



## frocher (Nov 29, 2007)

Fab tut, you look incredible.


----------



## sulci (Nov 30, 2007)

beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 can't wait to try


----------



## missy29 (Nov 30, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Nov 30, 2007)

I love love LOVE this look!!! I also think thats a great idea that you mix your eyeshadow with contact solution..I may have to burrow that trick


----------



## Hilly (Nov 30, 2007)

You did a fantastic job!!! Very clear! You look really pretty!


----------



## Karen_B (Nov 30, 2007)

Great tutorial! You look so beautiful and I love the colours you used.


----------



## moonsugar7 (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome tut and look!  Going to try the liner trick you introduced!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 30, 2007)

aw very nice.. i like it much


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm glad you guys like it!  I am also quite dismayed that I accidentally put a very lame pun into the intro. :-/
"berry holiday".  I should have caught that!


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 1, 2007)

very glam!


----------



## nunu (Dec 1, 2007)

love it!


----------



## ecberger (Dec 1, 2007)

great tut and very easy to folllow!<3


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonbonroz* 

 
_This look is gorgeous!! I'm gonna try this ASAP!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sulci* 

 
_beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait to try_

 
I'm glad that you guys are going to try this look!  Show me what you come up with and if there are any alternative shadows or bases that you use!


----------



## delidee32 (Dec 2, 2007)

Very pretty , love your liner idea.....


----------



## black_crx (Dec 11, 2007)

You are very beautiful!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome tutorial!  You are beautiful.


----------



## breathless (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## PurpleTai (Jan 7, 2008)

Very pretty look! Wow!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 6, 2008)

Absolutley love this look!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 6, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Honor1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Pretty.  I love the lips!!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice.. i like it much


----------



## ratmist (Jun 13, 2008)

Those colours POP on you!  So so pretty!


----------

